# Installing old ports



## kb6rxe (Dec 14, 2014)

I am running FreeBSD 9.1 and am planning to upgrade soon. I accidently deleted www/seamonkey and cannot reinstall it since version 2.31 is marked broken and there is no package available. How can I build an old version of seamonkey like 2.30?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

Have a look at ports-mgmt/portdowngrade.


----------

